# Nausea questions



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

1. What exactly is happening in your stomach when you get nauseous?2. Could my nausea just be my body's weird new way of telling me I'm hungry? Because 3 times this week I responded to my nausea with half a Tums and a snack and I felt better. 3. Is anyone else's anxiety worse when you're hungry? Or for the ladies- before that lovely time of the month?


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what is happening in my stomach when I get nauseous, but I have noticed that I do get nauseous when I am hungry and that a snack helps. It's like there is an empty void in there crying out for attention. The nausea is so annoying. My anxiety is the worst when I am stressed and dwelling on things and not talking about them openly. But my anxiety can also be worse right before that time of the month. The week before I get ultra hungry and very obsessive-compulsive which raises my anxiety levels. Damn hormones.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah- I get what I call unexplained mini- attacks (meaning I can suppress the anxiety quicker than in a serious one but I don't know where the anxiety is stemming from) and it seems more so right before that time. I am just wondering that my nausea is related to over-acid production (unless of course I've eaten something bad) most of the time.


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it might be too much acid. That seems to make sense. My triggers are also anxiety and milk products. Fruit gives me sour stomach and makes me feel like hell. Surprisingly enough, fast food and salads do not bother me. Somedays, when I feel really lousy, I eat McDonald's and it actually makes me feel better.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

You know- I can eat fast food and be ok (provided I stop when full and don't overeat). Isn't that weird?!


----------



## AussieGirl37 (Sep 26, 2004)

I've suffered from this also, cant really explain why, just all of a sudden feel quite sick for about 30 seconds, then the wierdest thing happens! I sneeze and feel better again???? I suffer from IBS and also triggered by Fructose Intolerence (fruit sugar). Does anyone ever get this wierd nausea/sneezing thing??? Thanks x


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

AussiGirl,Sounds like it might be an allergy thing. Allergies, environmental or food, can certainly make you nauseas. Maybe when you're exposed to an allergen you get nauseas and then you sneeze. Just a theory.Maria


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey AlmostFamousI go through phases where if I am tired and have an empty stomach, I will feel really nautious and and have to eat otherwise I will throw up. I think it's acid triggered, and eating balances the PH of my stomach.AussieGirlSounds like a sinus problem to me. I have had sinus problems for 15 years or so now, what I find helps is a sinus rinse (or nasal irrigation). The sneezing would clear the mucous that is causing the nausea (usually when it gets to the back of your throat). It used to be worse until I eliminated dairy and had a turbinectomy (reduction of the puffy bits in my nose). Some people are allergic to dairy even tho they test negative to lactose intolerance. It is a big trigger for both IBS and sinus problems, perhaps try eliminating it for a couple of weeks and see if you feel any better. It is common for IBSers to have sinus problems as well.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

AussieGirl you can buy FESS or Narium spray to help clear the sinuses. Sometimes they don't even feel particularly stuffy, but if I feel nauseas I do a "rinse" (spray 8 sprays up each nostril, pinch nostrils and tip head left 10 seconds, right 10 secs, lean over and tip head upside down for 10 secs, then blow my nose) and feel worse for a minute with all that tipping 







but as my sinuses clear I feel so much better.


----------



## AussieGirl37 (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks so much "Maria Z" & "tropigal", i had never even thought of sinus problems!! Never knew about the link of Lactose and sinus problems so thank you so much







I will give the nasal "rinse" a go and stay off milk for a while. That sure does make a lot of sense now that I think about it, and I do have funny lumpy things in my nose! Another trip to the Doc's sounds like a good idea...ho hum...dont we get tired of those trips. Thanks so much again, really appreciate your advice







xox


----------



## 19623 (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by AussieGirl37:I've suffered from this also, cant really explain why, just all of a sudden feel quite sick for about 30 seconds, then the wierdest thing happens! I sneeze and feel better again???? I suffer from IBS and also triggered by Fructose Intolerence (fruit sugar). Does anyone ever get this wierd nausea/sneezing thing??? Thanks x


Hi! Just saw your note about the nausea relieved by a sneeze. That's exactly what happens to me, and this is the first time I've ever heard of anyone else describing it. Doctors look at me like I'm an alien when I ask about it. Have you ever determined the cause of these strange little nausea attacks?Thanks, Carolynne in Pennsylvania


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I also get nauseaus. It can happen any time of the day but mostly it happens at night when I'm in bed. I have reflux so I always assumed it was something to do with the acid levels in my body. Sometimes having a little to eat helps, other times just makes me worse! Aussiegirl nice to see another Aussie girl on here! Welcome


----------



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have the same problem. I know my stomach aches are anxiety related. Whenever I get upset, or even when i'm not upset but thinking about stuff, my stomach acts up. Sometimes, my GErD gets really bad that I feel like there's stuff coming up into my chest, but I just tell myself that its just my nerves and that it'll be ok. Usually eating makes it better, but I find doing stuff that makes me forget about it is the best.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by AlmostFamous:1. What exactly is happening in your stomach when you get nauseous?
> 
> 2. Could my nausea just be my body's weird new way of telling me I'm hungry? Because 3 times this week I responded to my nausea with half a Tums and a snack and I felt better.
> 
> 3. Is anyone else's anxiety worse when you're hungry? Or for the ladies- before that lovely time of the month?


I get so sick the week before 'that time of the month'...the very thought of food makes me ill and of course I'm also an emotional basketcase because of all the hormones. but I do find eating a little chocolate (like a hershey kiss) actually settles my stomach and makes me feel much better. also taking my vitamins and evening primrose oil helps to keep the level of hormones from 'spiking' per se and helping w/ the anxiety (not alleaving it though).


----------

